# Tropical Hibiscus - What color???



## Redfoot NERD (May 27, 2008)

I'll take them in this fall.. so they'll be good food this summer!

What color is this?







nerd


----------



## terryo (May 27, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> I'll take them in this fall.. so they'll be good food this summer!
> 
> What color is this?
> 
> ...



A very light peach?????


----------



## Itort (May 28, 2008)

Apricot?


----------



## Isa (May 28, 2008)

It is a very nice flower and i really like its color. I would say it is peach with pink.

Isa


----------

